# FreeBSD 10 - Thunderbolt



## tmacka88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok new here,

I'm just wondering when FreeBSD is going to be released roughly I can't find a road map stating it anywhere. I have a FreeNAS setup and want to get Thunderbolt up and running but FreeBSD needs to support this first. Hence the curiosity. 

Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2012)

tmacka88 said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering when FreeBSD is going to be released roughly I can't find a road map stating it anywhere.


http://www.freebsd.org/releng/index.html


----------



## rihad (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi. Can we see a rough feature-list planned for FreeBSD 10 somewhere?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2012)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/WhatsNew/FreeBSD10


----------

